# North West CC show in Sept



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Anyone from here going?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Probably


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Anyone from here going?


is that the one in Manchester?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

It's in Leigh


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive just had to check where we were entered ....

sure my memory is on the way out. We are entered at Just Manchester & District at the moment.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I won't decide until the schedule is out! Almost certainly going to Manchester as it looks a good judge line up for us!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Schedule is now on the club website and the GCCF website


----------



## kenni (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll probably be going to take some photos


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going to NW but not entering any cats! Going up to show buddy a friend of mine who should be taking her Devon Rex kitten to his first show!


----------

